# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  615 Gam bài hát

## hiennhan12

Bạn là người yêu thích âm nhạc và có một người bạn thân thiết là cây đàn ghita, nhưng khổ nổi những bài hát mà bạn yêu thích lại không có sẵn gam để có thể cùng đàn cùng hát với cây đàn ghita của mình. Và đây, Go8x xin giới thiệu đến các bạn gam của 615 bài hát nổi tiếng của cả Việt Nam và nước ngoài. Chắc chắn bạn sẽ cảm thấy thích thú và dần trở thành một cây ghita điêu luyện cho mà xem
Hãy chọn đúng link để Download
[DOWNLOAD][/DOWNLOAD]


```
[replacer_a]
```

----------


## quanvm

gì thế nhỉ. cái này về lĩnh vực gì thế

----------


## tranhuytn668

cái này sao kô down đc bạn ơi!

----------


## gahocseo

link die rùi bạn ơi , hic hic

----------


## phamhoasp

ec ec
sao ko down duoc vay nhi????

----------


## nhungdo

*Link die do trang go8x.com đã die. 
Ban Quản Trị sẽ cố gắng tìm ra link thay thế.*

----------


## honganh_dn

*Các bạn có thể vào link sau, đăng kí thành viên và tải.
http://www.360-books.com/ebooks/index.php?option=com_mtree&task=viewlink&link_id=4  31&Itemid=0
Nếu link die các bạn có thể search trên Google.
Chúc các bạn thành công.**
*

----------


## Hatobaby

cảm ơn bác nha mình đang cần quyển sách này

----------

